# Leaning forward for chest dips



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

dunno if its my body mechanics or lack of room with the dipping station at my gym but i find it really difficult leaning forward to get a good angle for chest dips. i always end up back upright. so i had a mate hook his hand around my feet and pull me back to get a good lean. is this ok to do?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

as long as your not going to far and hitting tri's then yeah, i find you dont need to lean forward much at al, only slightly


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

yeh first time he done it, it looked like i was tryin to do a superman but he may of just been taking the ****  just had him pull back till i had a nice lil tilt


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

as long as you feel the contraction in the chests then fly as high as you want


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

You might find this useful


----------



## gringo (Jul 13, 2009)

Try leaning over and pointing your toes forwards as far as poss, so you are bent over in a U shape (on its side!)


----------



## JamesIre (May 31, 2011)

That video was very helpful. I'm f*cked if I can do it properly though (sticking legs forward through the motion)! Need some core strength.

I found it hit my chest and serratus (first time I've had doms there)


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

I find as long as your elbows are out a bit you dont need to lean forward much at all


----------

